# Salt Fork 1st Timer help needed



## Summer School (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello. Need some help/guidance as to where I should go to hunt Salt Fork. My brother and I are headed down on Nov 26,27 and I have my fall turkey and either sex deer permit. It is my 1st time @ Salt Fork. Dont even know what entrance to use, where to setup popup camper...and ESPECIALLY dont know which direction to head.

I know it sounds like a beginner-that's because I am. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks OGF.

Mark


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I know this is really late but I would go somewhere else! Lol Lots of pressure.... My dad hunted all weekend Out there and didnt see a deer! I'm sure the guys that have hunted salt for k their whole life know some honey holes! I killed my share of turkey there too about 10 years ago! When I first started turkey hunting the NWTF was transferring turkey into saltfork! There were a ton of birds! Myself and several buddies killed banded birds! After about 5 years there were 10 times more hunters than birds.... I don't ever go south anymore cause my wife and I have a 2 and a half year old and I would hunt coal land which is about 45 min south of salt fork.... Can't afford the gas for one day.


----------

